# This weeks goals (don't laugh pls!)



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

Ok here's my goals (this is the first time I've made goals for overcoming SA, so I'm starting out REALLY small):

1) Smile at acquaintances and people I know or see often (FIRST)

2) Keep head up

3) Keep working on saying "thank you" to others (Isn't that ridiculous how hard it can be for me to say something so simple?) :hide


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I think its really good that you are taking this so seriously and putting so much effort into it. It seems like every week you are talking about ways to overcome you SA or new things you are doing to help yourself. I admire your determination, and I think if you keep working at it like this you will overcome your problems.  I think those three things are a good start, and they aren't that hard to do so you won't fail and become discouraged. Start out slowly, like just smile to one or two people a day at first, or just say thank you once a day, then try doing it some more when you feel comfortable with that. 

Here are some suggestions for some future goals you might want to try in time when you have reached some of these goals:

-Go to a store and ask a clerk what aisle something is in.
-Saying "Hi" to people you know as you pass them in the hallway or elsewhere on campus (maybe not in class cause you might not want to get sucked into a conversation just yet)
-Chat with your friend dax on the phone for a couple of minutes.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Good luck! You can do it. :banana


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

:thanks for the advice & support! Wish me luck :b


----------



## Mr. Green (Apr 24, 2005)

You're a few steps ahead of me. I rarely say anything in public at all. and i never look happy in social situations. so your goals are a great start. I'll be interested to see how it turns out.

Good luck


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Good luck!  Even though those goals would seem small to others, they are very significant to us for starting the process. Those would even be tough for me.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Good luck  smiling and saying hi first is hard...


----------



## tillcow82 (May 25, 2005)

*great ideas*

I know you posted your goals awhile ago, but I think they are great. They sounded very refreshing to me and I am going to implement them in my daily routine. I've been reading that smiling can help you feel better...so guess I'd better try it ! So, if you do read this, can you let me know what happened? 
Thanks! :banana


----------

